# new to obedience competition



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I would like to participate in obedience competition one day (when I actually get a poodle). Do you guys know any books you can recommend on the subject? Obedience is a new world to me because we had greyhounds ...their preferred sports included couch surfing, marathon sleeping, and rhythmic snoring. Also, any good books on clicker training? I want to attend some obedience competitions this summer/fall to get my feet wet and don't want be totally clueless.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Over the years, I have trained or competed along side Greyhounds, Whippets and Italian Greyhounds. Every dog can do competitive obedience. You just have to find what motivates them.

I am constantly recommending the following book: Competition Obedience: A Balancing Act. I think it is a great beginner book.


----------

